# Nekem ellopták ...



## francisgranada

Sziasztok.

Egy (az EHL fórumon feltett) kérdés kapcsán, érdekelne, hogy mi a vélemények a következő mondatokról/szerkezetekről a magyarban:

Nekem ellopták a pénzemet (= az én pénzemet lopták el).
Nekem ellopták a pénzedet (= a te pénzedet loptál el, ami éppen nálam volt).
Nekem ellopták a pénzt (= ?)

Nem állítom, hogy az előbbi mondatok helyesek vagy természetesek, ami érdekel, az a dativusz (_nekem_) lehetséges/nyelvtanilag elfogadható használata ilyen esetekben.


----------



## arlett

Nekünk nyelvtanórán azt tanították, hogy nem, nem helyes, a saját álláspontom is hasonló. 

Ha azonban az első mondatot továbbalakítjuk, a "Nekem lopták el a pénzemet" nyomatékosított variációt minden gond nélkül mondanám, pedig az is helytelen e szabály értelmében (magamnak lopták el a pénzt?).


----------



## Zsanna

Szia francis!

Ugyan nem biztos, hogy megértettem a kérdésedet, minden esetre egyelőre ezt tudom rá mondani:

Az első mondat helyes ugyan nyelvtanilag, de a _nekem_ fölösleges. (Ha hangsúlyos lenne a birtokos, akkor így lenne: az én pénzemet lopták el.)

A második furcsán hangzik úgy, ahogy van, de ott a _nekem_ esetleg (elég nagylelkűen!) lehetne (ha nem hangzana ilyen esetlenül) az, amelyik pl. az olyan méltatlankodásokban használatos, mint pl. "nekem ilyet ne csinálj még egyszer!" (itt a _nekem_ olyasmit jelent, hogy "én ilyet még egyszer nem akarok meglátni, átélni stb." Főleg gyerekeknek szokták mondani a felnőttek, bár nem kizárólag.)
Az egyszerű kifejezés az általad megadott tartalomra az lenne, hogy "Tőlem lopták el a pénzedet." (ha hangsúlyos, hogy kitől) vagy "Ellopták tőlem a pénzedet." (Ha nem hangsúlyos, hogy kitől.)

A harmadik még furcsábban hangzik. Nem könnyű kitalálni, mi akar lenni. (Ha csak nem a 2.-hoz hasonló...)

P.S. Az, hogy a latin nyelvekben az ilyen jellegű szerkezet részes esetnek számít-e ténylegesen, nem tudom (nem vagyok meggyőződve erről sem), de az biztos, hogy a magyarban a -nak/-nek (és a belőle képzett nekem/neked...) nem kizárólag a részes eset ragja. Lásd: a birtoklás kifejezése: "van valakinek valamije" (to have, angolul).


----------



## Zsanna

Szia arlett és üdv a fórumon!

Igazad van abban, hogy az első mondatban a "nekem", mivel a mondat elején van, azt sugallja, hogy nyomatékos, és abban is, hogy azt nem így mondanánk helyesen.


----------



## Encolpius

Én így nem mondanám. Szlávizmus vagy románizmus. (ugye ezekre a nyelvekre jellemző ez a típusú mondatszerkezet)
Bár így el tudom képzelni.
- Ellopták a kocsimat.
- Nekem meg a pénzemet. 

- Fáj a hasam.
- Nekem meg a fejem.

Ezt lehetne máshogy mondani? Talán mégse izmus.


----------



## Zsanna

Encolpius, nézd meg francis linkjét, látni fogod, hogy nem ilyen jellegű szerkezetekről van szó. (Kíváncsi vagyok, hogy a szláv nyelvekben tényleg van-e ilyen, mert én az oroszból nem emlékszem ilyesmire. Mint pl. olaszban a _*Mi* fa male il piede. _- amit a kérdező dativus incommodi-nak hív.)

Re: "szlavizmus, romanizmus" ->(szlavizmus létezik, de romanizmusról még nem hallottam) szerintem ez a megfogalmazás biztosan jó: szláv v. újlatin nyelvekre jellemző.

De visszatérve az eredeti kérdéshez: szerintem az alapvető probléma ott van, hogy ezek a szerkezetek (főleg a dativus incommodi) a magyarban más-más formában jelennek meg, tehát nem tudom, mennyire lehetséges valami sémát ráhúzni. 
A "dativus commodi" a könnyebb eset, mert ott fordítható az adott szó.
_*Le* ho trovato qualcosa_ > _I found *her* something -_ Találtam *neki *valamit.

De pl. a fenti _*Mi* fa male il piede_, nem ad sok variációt a fordításra: Fáj a lábam. Ha a "nekem" szót bele akarjuk "erőltetni" a mondatba, akkor beletehetjük, de egyből nem hallatszik egy normál, átlag kijelentésnek, hanem valamit mögé képzelhetünk. (Pl. Nekem fáj a lábam. Csinálj már valamit!)


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> ... (Kíváncsi vagyok, hogy a szláv nyelvekben tényleg van-e ilyen, mert én az oroszból nem emlékszem ilyesmire. Mint pl. olaszban a _*Mi* fa male il piede. _- amit a kérdező "dativus incommodi"-nak hív.)


A nyugati szláv nyelvekben van ilyen, szerkezetileg is meg értelmileg is nagyon hasonlít az olaszra (meg a németre). T.i. ezekben az esetekben _dativuszról _és _személyes névmásró_l van szó, holott ugyanez kifejezhető lenne _birtokos névmással _is (pl. olaszul_ il *mio *piede fa male_).

A kérdésem lényege nyelvtani jellegű. Ezt a szerkezetet általában _dativus possessivus*_-nak nevezik, amivel nem igazán értek egyet az újlatin, szláv és (némely) germán nyelvek esetében. Többek közt azért , mert a _**nekem *ellopták a pénz*ed*et_ féle szerkezetek is lehetségesek (_*mi *hanno rubato i *tuoi *soldi_).

Viszont a magyarban, szerintem, tényleg _possessivus_-ról lehet szó, mert az illető személyes névmás (_nekem_) csak az ugyanarra a személyre vonatkozó birtokos személyjellel (raggal) párosítható (_*nekem *_... _pénz*em*et, *neked *... pénz*ed*et, stb_). Más kérdés, hogy milyen kontextusban "hangzik" természetesen, vagy hogy "hivatalosan" egyáltalán elfogadható-e ez a szerkezet ...

A kédésem lényege talán megfogalmazható úgy is, hogy a "nekem ellopták a pénzemet" (vagy az Encolpius példájában "Nekem meg a pénzemet") esetben 1) a _nekem_ névmás  a pénz _tulajdonosát_ teszi hangsúlyozottabbá/nyomatékossá (= az *én *pénz*em*et), vagy 2) a _nekem _inkább az akarja kihangsúlyozni, hogy "*velem *történt az, hogy ellopták a  pénzemet".

*legalábbis az újlatin nyelvekben; a "dativus incommodi" kifejezéssel az idézett linkben találkoztam először.


----------



## Encolpius

francisgranada said:


> A nyugati szláv nyelvekben van ilyen, szerkezetileg is meg értelmileg is nagyon hasonlít az olaszra (meg a németre)..



A németet kihagynám. Hébe-hóba találsz példát, de nem jellemző.


----------



## Zsanna

Nézd meg a Google-en a dativus incommodi kifejezést. Én csak az első oldalt néztem meg, de ott szinte minden németül volt. (Az egyetlen, amit angolul találtam, csakis német példákkal volt tele...) Mintha más nyelven nem is létezne a jelenség... (Bár lehet, hogy csak azért, mert ezt a kifejezést németül használják elsősorban.)


----------



## franknagy

Nem *(1)* *nekem*, hanem *(2) tőlem *lopták el a pénzt. A *(2)* is csak *hangsúlyos esetben*, amikor arról beszélsz, hogy nem a másét, hanem a tiedet lopták el. Az igazi megoldás a* Ø* :_ "Ellopták a pénzemet"_ és passz.
Gondoljatok arra, hogy a nekem jelentése az irányhármasságban --->Én vagy xÉn, a lopás iránya pedig Én--->tolvaj. Ezt az irány többek között a *-tól,-től* rag fejezi ki.
Megjegyzések:
A) Kivéve, ha azt is megmondjuk, hogy a táskám*ból*, az öltözőszekrényem*ből* [zárt helyről] lopták el a pénzemet.
B) A bankszámla felszínként a magyar tudatban, mint az asztal lapja, tehát a *-ról,-ről* határozórag a nyerő:
- "Ellopták/Leszívták a bankszámlám*ról* a pénzemet." 
- "A prágai szállodában az éjjeliszekrényen felejtettem a forintos pénztárcámat, amikor elmentem várost nézni. Hát nem el/le is lopták *róla*/*onnan*!"


----------



## Zsanna

Frank, én is ezt írtam a 3. hozzászólásban, de megfontolandó Encolpius 5. sz. hozzászólása is, mert ez azt bizonyítja, hogy a "nekem" is lehet helyes alak, amikor a "valakinek van/fáj/stb. vmije" szerkezetű kifejezést használjuk hangsúlyos formában (pl. amikor a szituáció ilyen: "a veled ellentétben, nekem (meg)...").

A: Ellopták a pénztárcám. /Megfájdult a fejem ettől a zenebonától!
B: Nekem meg a bankkártyámat! / Nekem meg a fülem!


----------



## Encolpius

És így nem szokták mondani:

- Hova mész
- Megyek az anyósnak ruhát mosni. - Megyek a szomszédnak fát vágni.
 én nem tudom megállapítani, hogy így szokták-e mondani


----------



## arlett

Mondhatod, de ezek a példák nem a "legelegánsabbak", az "az anyósnak" pedig kifejezetten nem.
Ezeket úgy értelmezem, hogy magadnál vagy akárhol mosol, aztán valamikor majd odaadod az anyósodnak a ruhát.
(Ha viszont esetleg azt is ki szeretnéd fejezni, hogy az anyósodhoz mész át és ott mosol, akkor azt érdemesebb világosan megfogalmazni).


----------



## franknagy

*A rokonokat mindig birtokos személyraggal emlegetjük.* Nem *anyósnak, hanem anyósomnak.
Még így is jó: "Megyek az anyósomhoz fát vágni." Debrecenben így mondják: "Megyek az anyósomék fát vágni."


----------



## Zsanna

franknagy said:


> *A rokonokat mindig birtokos személyraggal emlegetjük.*


 Ez hol van így megírva? Lehet, hogy ez az "aranyszabály" (nem tudom), de szerintem a népies vagy tréfás nyelvezetben létezik birtokos személyrag nélkül is, ill. mondják is. Nekem nem tűnt helytelennek Encolpius példája.
(Pl. A fiú elment a vásárba. - az illető a saját fiáról beszélve. Ez most saját kútfőből volt, de rémlik, mintha valamelyik klasszikus költőnknél is lehetne olvasni hasonlót...)


----------



## Encolpius

Szia Zsanna, ismervén franknagyot, szerintem egy kicsit teréfás értelemben gondoltam, amúgy off-topic. 
Tehát ez a példa: Megyek a szomszédnak fát vágni nem tűnik neked helytelennek?
A példámmal csak azt szerettem volna bizonyítani, hogy talán a dativus commodi létezhet a magyarban is.


----------



## francisgranada

Encolpius said:


> Szia Zsanna ....Tehát ez a példa: Megyek a szomszédnak fát vágni nem tűnik neked helytelennek?


Nem vagyok Zsanna (  ), de nekem nem tűnik helytelennek, számomra "Megyek a szomszédhoz fát vágni"  nem egészen ugyanazt jelenti. Sőt, szerintem "A szomszédnak ellopták a tehenét" is jól hangzik (ez _dativus incommodi_ lenne).


----------



## Encolpius

Szia francis, tehát szerinted ez a két mondta mást jelent: 
A szomszédnak ellopták a tehenét. 
Ellopták a szomszéd tehenét. (a szomszéd tehene - itt egyszerű birtokos )


----------



## francisgranada

Encolpius said:


> Szia francis, tehát szerinted ez a két mondta mást jelent:
> A szomszédnak ellopták a tehenét. Ellopták a szomszéd tehenét. (a szomszéd tehene - itt egyszerű birtokos )


Ebben az esetben nem jelent igazán mást, talán valahol a _dativus possessivus_ és _dativus incommodi_ határán van. Amúgy a magyarban a dativusz nem helyettesíti a birtokragot, tehát kérdés, hogy beszélhetünk-e igazán "birtokos dativuszról".


----------



## arlett

franknagy said:


> Még így is jó: "Megyek az anyósomhoz fát vágni."


Lehet, félreértelek, de számodra ez a mondat ugyanaz, mint Encolpius eredeti mondata?  Az én interpretációm:

Megyek a szomszéd*nak* fát vágni: megyek, és *a szomszéd számára* *valahol* fát vágok
Megyek a szomszéd*hoz* fát vágni: átmegyek a *szomszédomhoz*, és ott *valakinek* fát vágok

Az első esetben a személy lett tisztázva, akinek vágom a fát, második esetben pedig egy helyszínt jelöltem meg. Egyik mondat sem fejezi ki egyszerre mindkettőt.


----------



## Encolpius

úgy gondoltam, ahogy arlett értelmezi


----------



## francisgranada

arlett said:


> ... Az első esetben a személy lett tisztázva, akinek vágom a fát, második esetben pedig egy helyszínt jelöltem meg. Egyik mondat sem fejezi ki egyszerre mindkettőt.


Teljesen egyetértek én is.


----------



## KennyHun

franknagy said:


> *A rokonokat mindig birtokos személyraggal emlegetjük.* Nem *anyósnak, hanem anyósomnak.
> Még így is jó: "Megyek az anyósomhoz fát vágni." Debrecenben így mondják: "Megyek az anyósomék fát vágni."


Köznyelvben -_hoz/höz_ raggal szerintem a közvetett rokonság (nem tudom, van-e valami más név: anyós, após, sógor, sógornő) birtokos rag nélkül is idiomatikus, bár talán van egy kis nüansznyi különbség (leginkább az, hogy közvetlenebb hangvételű talán).

Pl. Tegnap elmentem az anyóshoz kolbászért. 
vagy
Átmentem a sógorhoz megszerelni a gépét. 

vs.

Elmentem az anyához.   (Bár a _mamához _működne, de én nem hívom így édesanyámat, de ismerek olyat, aki igen. Nagymama dettó.)
Átugrottam a nővérhez.  (kivéve, ha jóban vagyok egy kórházi alkalmazottal )


----------



## franknagy

KennyHun said:


> Elmentem az anyához.   (Bár a _mamához _működne, de én nem hívom így édesanyámat, de ismerek olyat, aki igen. Nagymama dettó.)


Igazad van, _anya, apa, nagymama, nagypapa_ birtokos személyrag nélkül használatos-


----------



## Zsanna

Frank úgy érted, hogy birtokos személyrag*gal* használatos, nem?


----------



## Encolpius

Megyek (a) nagyihoz a kórházba. - teljesen normálisnak érzem


----------



## Zsanna

Én is, Encolpius.
Lehetne mondani "a nagyimhozt" is, de birtokos szem. rag nélkül természetesebben hangzik.

Kenny fentebbi példája, az "Elmentem az anyához" viszont _csupán_ a határozott névelő jelenléte miatt rossz, nem pedig a birtokos szem. rag hiánya miatt. Tehát frank eredeti tételét a 24.-es hozzászólásában cáfolta meg (és válaszolta meg a 15. kérdésemet, ha közvetetten is). Köszi, Kenny a segítséget.
Viszont ez az egész már kezd nagyon eltávolodni francis eredeti kérdésétől...


----------



## Encolpius

Zsanna said:


> Kenny fentebbi példája, az "Elmentem az anyához" viszont _csupán_ a határozott névelő jelenléte miatt rossz, nem pedig a birtokos szem. rag hiánya miatt..



Értem. 
De azért pontosítsunk, rossz egy bizonyos szövegkörnyezetben. Most láthatjuk, milyen fontos is a pontos szövegkörnyezet!!!


----------



## Zsanna

Én viszont nem, viszont ez már nagyon más lesz, mint az eredeti kérdés, úgyhogy folyt.köv. PM-ben.


----------

